
How do you generate release notes? - jpdel
Are you using the git log or your agile board&#x2F;task manager? Or both? Are you using a tool or making it by hand? If a tool, which ones are good?
======
ianceicys
Bravo Notes is pretty incredible.
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=agile-
ex...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=agile-
extensions.bravo-notes)

We also generate videos that are 2 mins or less for release notes (via a
wordpress autoring tool that pulls from Jira\AzureDevOps):
[https://blogs.autodesk.com/bim360-release-
notes/](https://blogs.autodesk.com/bim360-release-notes/)

